# Termite Swarm - some flew in the house



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So it's Termite Swarm Season here in SC. The Formosan termites fly around, then drop their wings. Wife found a couple that had gotten in the house (probably through the attic) last night.

I remember last year we panicked and called the exterminator and he didn't seem too worried. I treat the yard pretty regularly with a whole combination of things including zeta cypermethrin which apparently wipes out termites. Also bifenthrin, and whatever is in Caravan G. So I'm not super worried about it.

I can get the pro grade stuff for the bait stations and put those in my self, which is what I'm leaning towards, versus paying someone else to do the same thing.

Anybody think I really need to call The Orkin Man?


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Nope, no need for Orkin here.  I don't even think you need anything you don't already have. Take the bifen into the house and spay all the cervices. Then outside and spray whatever you hit, around all the openings, eaves, etc. That'll probably be the end of the problem.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Overtaxed said:


> Nope, no need for Orkin here.  I don't even think you need anything you don't already have. Take the bifen into the house and spay all the cervices. Then outside and spray whatever you hit, around all the openings, eaves, etc. That'll probably be the end of the problem.


Cool. I have Suspend Polyzone I mix with bifen and do the foundation with.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Suspend is good stuff. I use Bifen because I spray 50 gallons of it at a time across my property to deal with other bug issues. I actually use Bifen XTS because it's very concentrated, same AI. For around the house, I just use regular Bifen. I do use some Suspend in the house, I think it lasts longer than Bifen, and I'm only spraying a tiny amount, so the cost doesn't really matter.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Overtaxed said:


> Suspend is good stuff. I use Bifen because I spray 50 gallons of it at a time across my property to deal with other bug issues. I actually use Bifen XTS because it's very concentrated, same AI. For around the house, I just use regular Bifen. I do use some Suspend in the house, I think it lasts longer than Bifen, and I'm only spraying a tiny amount, so the cost doesn't really matter.


Yeah I think suspend is less detectable for the bugs in question. But I usually just mix both.


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

Trench around the house and use fipronil as the AI (termidor/taurus). It'll work much better than most anything else. Most exterminators in the northeast use just the bait stations or trench/inject a barrier of fipronil. Altriset (same AI as grubex1) is another supposedly safer option instead of fipronil, but seems to only be used around schools. Bifen and a lot of the others are repellant/detectable, which is problematic when trying to eliminate the colony that likes your house.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dude said:


> Trench around the house and use fipronil as the AI (termidor/taurus). It'll work much better than most anything else. Most exterminators in the northeast use just the bait stations or trench/inject a barrier of fipronil. Altriset (same AI as grubex1) is another supposedly safer option instead of fipronil, but seems to only be used around schools. Bifen and a lot of the others are repellant/detectable, which is problematic when trying to eliminate the colony that likes your house.


Appreciate it. I got a quote for like $700 where they trench and drill holes and inject and all that stuff, I'm debating between that and bait stations. I'm not trying to dig a couple hundred feet of trenches and mix up dozens of gallons of fipronil if I can avoid it.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

cypermethrin is cheap and effective termiticide


----------

